# Is this considered Separation Anxiety?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby still continues to throw a fit when I go upstairs and close the pet gate and not allow her up with me. She screams and run around the whole time. We don't have issues with her when we put her in her crate but when we leave the room she still freaks out. She is away from us a few days a week at doggie day care and seems fine because she is distracted. 

Not sure if it is just a V trait of always following us around. I want to correct this behavior especially since she is not allowed upstairs until she is a little older. Also, the cats are up there. I have a 13 yr old cat who I want to enjoy her last few yrs of life and don't want Ruby upsetting her. My other cat hangs out with Ruby daily so he is not an issue.

Any ideas on how to handle?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No it's not a V thing. I have a Springer in the house now and he does the same thing. She just wants her way.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> No it's not a V thing. I have a Springer in the house now and he does the same thing. She just wants her way.


Kind of figured that with my stubborn little girl. Any suggestions on helping this? Do I ignore it or go up stairs in small increments and reward when quiet?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

From prior posts I can tell she is your baby.  However, you need to ignore her. I know it's hard, but for her sake and yours.....you need to be the one who determines when she gets attention. She will continue to need your guidance on this. The Springer who's in my house now; keeps picking up Coppers Nylabone and bringing it to me and smacking it against my leg. That bone is chewed up and when I'm sitting in shorts the feeling isn't pleasant. If he doesn't get his way, he will hold one end in his mouth and drag the other end across my leg or arm.  Does Copper my V do this? No. Why, because he knows that I decide when he gets the attention. Don't misunderstand. He gets ALOT of attention. ;D So, the question is this; do we want a dog that drags and scraps his dirty bone across our legs? :-X


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

RubyRoo-- I actually had this exact problem when Bacon was younger. (I think she's actually just a couple weeks younger than Ruby!  ). She would scream terribly when I put her in the crate regardless of whether I was showering, leaving for the afternoon, or just trying to get her used to it. Eventually I would leave her in the living room while I showered and she would cry outside the bathroom door til I got out. Similar to what Linescreamer said... I just ignored it as much as possible and positively reinforced her when she was good. I never reprimanded her for crying, but I do remember giving her treats or coming back into sight when she was being quiet. It didn't magically get better, but now she never cries when I need to leave the room or separate her


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, seems like another case of reinforcing the basics.
I would review Sit-Stay or even better Down-Stay commands. 
Also dog needs something to keep him occupied - stuffed Kongs (my fav).

We had problems every time we fed him. Our Sam jumped and ran all over the room. This is until we enforced particularly the Down-Stay command, at the same time we enforced no leash pulling and all other stupid things we think it's fun when they are puppies. 
It's OK and advisable to enforce basic training after 14-15 weeks of age.


----------

